# Pre-War sleds anyone?!



## Oldbikes (Dec 19, 2011)

Does anyone else collect sleds, or am I an anomoly?  I love streamlined pressed steel toys and ride on stuff.  Here is my most recent sled find, pretty scarce from what I can tell, and the few I've seen do not have the lettering intact.


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 23, 2011)

That one really has a streamlined look to it. A couple of the collector books I have shows catalog pics of sleds. The name on this one sounds familiar. I'll have to look it up later today.

Dave


----------



## robertc (Dec 23, 2011)

Oldbikes,

I don't think you are an anomaly. Here is a sled I picked up at an auction for $15 in 2010. I had seen some like it in antique shops for upwards of a $100. Although I am not a sled collector for $15 I jumped on it. The sled looks really neat setting under our Christmas tree with a stuffed bear on it. I believe it may be German or Swedish made.


----------



## Oldbikes (Dec 23, 2011)

ridingtoy said:


> That one really has a streamlined look to it. A couple of the collector books I have shows catalog pics of sleds. The name on this one sounds familiar. I'll have to look it up later today.
> 
> Dave




Thanks, Yeah, I really dig the streamlined stuff!  Please post it if you find something in the lit.


----------



## Oldbikes (Dec 23, 2011)

robertc said:


> Oldbikes,
> 
> I don't think you are an anomaly. Here is a sled I picked up at an auction for $15 in 2010. I had seen some like it in antique shops for upwards of a $100. Although I am not a sled collector for $15 I jumped on it. The sled looks really neat setting under our Christmas tree with a stuffed bear on it. I believe it may be German or Swedish made.




Sled collector or not, I too would have picked it up for 15 bux!  Nice.  Yeah, they make for great decorator pieces too


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 23, 2011)

Couldn't find a single sled looking streamlined like this one.  The sled name that sounded familiar is called a Flying Arrow from a 1932 catalog page. Possibly the same maker as yours, but yours being into the streamline era of the later 1930s.

Dave


----------



## Barkeep (Dec 26, 2011)

I have a pre war snow king and am trying to pick this up...

http://houston.craigslist.org/atq/2762332979.html


----------



## Oldbikes (Dec 26, 2011)

Good luck!  Any pics of the Snow King?


----------



## Zephyr (Jan 25, 2012)

Neat sled. I've seen some for sale in my area but I can't seems to find room for one more collectible. They are great looking tho.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 25, 2012)

Oldbikes said:


> Does anyone else collect sleds, or am I an anomoly?  I love streamlined pressed steel toys and ride on stuff.  Here is my most recent sled find, pretty scarce from what I can tell, and the few I've seen do not have the lettering intact.View attachment 34991View attachment 34992




Very nice indeed!


----------



## Sulley (Jan 25, 2012)

I picked this one up, i think its a Lighting Guider built in PA not sure of the year.  Sulley










I also have a few Sno-lers.


----------



## Zephyr (Jan 25, 2012)

Sulley. How do the Snowler works? I've never seen those before. My guess is there's a way to retract the wheels. Would that be possible to get picture if they do?

BTW nice restauration of the wood sled.


----------



## Sulley (Jan 25, 2012)

Well i would like to try them out but we have had no snow here in NY. LOL  The red one has 4 wheels as you can see, theres just a small latch you move and the wheels fold up out of the way.  Sulley





The other one operates the same way.


----------



## Sulley (Jan 25, 2012)

I also have this little diddy, i got it from a older guy in Lake Placid NY home of the 1934 and 1980 Winter Olymquits, he told me as a kid in 1934 he used it to go down the bob sled run with it, the blades on the bottom of it are Barney & Berry skate blades from the early 1900s, i dont know if any of the story is true but its kinda cool any ways.  Sulley   PS  it didnt look like this when i got it.


----------



## Oldbikes (Jan 25, 2012)

Sulley said:


> I picked this one up, i think its a Lighting Guider built in PA not sure of the year.  Sulley
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The Sno-lers are in excellent shape!  I love the Orange!  The sit-on-"skate"-board is a crazy concept!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wcben (Jan 25, 2012)

I had a great early runner sled that saw lots of use when I was young, left it at Mom and Dads house when I moved out, as they were getting ready to sell the house, I asked them to make sure that my sled came to Florida with them.  The sled didn't make the trip, I've never seen another like it, it had split runners, the steering was spring loaded!  That sled was so maneuverable, it was like a Ferrari!  Years later, visiting an elderly aunt, I find my sled with a collection of "memorabilia" from my uncles childhood...I corrected her, told her the story of my sled, I was just glad to see that it hadn't been destroyed!


----------



## Sulley (Jan 26, 2012)

The red Sno-ler is all origainal, the other one i blasted all the metal parts and repainted them, the red one is from the 40s from what i am told and the other one is late 60s.  Sulley


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 26, 2012)

Here's another one, as long as toboggans count as sleds - Not sure of the age (50's maybe?) Signed by Paris mfg. Co, Paris, Maine.


----------



## Wcben (Jan 26, 2012)

Love toboggans! That's a beauty!!


----------



## Zephyr (Jan 26, 2012)

Neat sleds! It's like a virtual museum of the sled. So cool!


----------



## Sulley (Jan 26, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> Here's another one, as long as toboggans count as sleds - Not sure of the age (50's maybe?) Signed by Paris mfg. Co, Paris, Maine.
> 
> View attachment 39382View attachment 39383





Thats the same company that makes the two wheeled Sno-ler i have.  Sulley


----------



## Sulley (Feb 4, 2012)

Picked up another one. 1950s Flexible Flyer origainal.  Sulley


----------



## Sulley (Feb 8, 2012)

I did a quike resto on the little sled, came out ok it wasn,t to bad to start with.  Sulley


----------



## Tricycle Monkey (Feb 18, 2012)

Picked up my first sled today... not pre-war but still a sled (saucer) so figure I'd toss it in here...





Here's some info I found on it on a site that sales vintage sleds:

_Vintage Saucer Sled - Slippery Sidney
Saucer Sled
Metal, Rope
28" diameter
Vintage Winter

A classic – likely from the 1960s. 
Slippery Sidney and his dog are in for quite an adventure with this vintage saucer sled. Just like the version Chevy Chase used in Christmas Vacation, and certainly like the ones we used when we were kids. Just add a little spray Oil or Crisco on the bottom and clear the way.

We usually don’t see saucers worth keeping (decoration wise), but Slippery Sidney, his dog, the red red and the great round shape elevates this sled to “functional art” and made it a must have for us._


----------



## Oldbikes (Feb 19, 2012)

Great graphics!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 19, 2012)

It's in good condition. Congratulation on your first sled.


----------



## Sulley (Feb 21, 2012)

I just picked this Sno-Ler up today, dont know a thing about it, no markings anywhere, the search starts.  Sulley


----------

